# Envision ponders sale of AMR



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 8, 2017)

http://www.modernhealthcare.com/article/20170307/NEWS/170309922

So who do you guys think will buy this company?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2017)

Our higher ups think either Falk (or whatever their name is) or AMR will just go solo with no parent company.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 8, 2017)

Falk would be an upgrade, I'd wager. I wonder if AMR is profitable enough on a standalone basis...time to read some 10Ks...

Edit: No info on the 10K, because of the timing of the merger. Drat. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 8, 2017)

Is it Falk or Falck? Trying to research this, I do keep hearing about some Euro company that wants to take over here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2017)

Fido198674 said:


> Is it Falk or Falck? Trying to research this, I do keep hearing about some Euro company that wants to take over here.


I think it's Falck. I'm not owned by them yet so I have the right to spell their name wrong haha


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 8, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I think it's Falck. I'm not owned by them yet so I have the right to spell their name wrong haha


It's okay, I thought it was "Faulk" by the way people kept saying it out here, but Dr.Google had no idea what I was trying to say


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2017)

http://www.falck.com/en/


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey would we get little red penguins?


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 8, 2017)

I know my old AMR shop was one of if not the most profitable. Of course the 911 side suffers because of it. Not sure how they will do without all that financial backing though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 12, 2017)

Now _this _is EMS news! 

Interesting.
Aeromedical operations (the largest) are also having financial woes and talks of sales.

I think we are on the verge of the costs of healthcare catching up with our antiquated EMS models.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 16, 2017)

http://thesocialmedic.net/2017/03/trumpcares-first-victim-american-medical-response/

Trumpcare's first victim?


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 17, 2017)

Addrobo said:


> http://thesocialmedic.net/2017/03/trumpcares-first-victim-american-medical-response/
> 
> Trumpcare's first victim?



Maybe so. Seems a bit overblown. AMR was probably not in great shape anyway, and EMS is not a particularly thickly margined industry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeatWagon (Mar 20, 2017)

A spin-off IPO of AMR is probably the most likely scenario.


----------

